# Do unfertilised Leopard Geckos still lay eggs?



## Chris_Pull (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've never really found an answer to this question in any books or care sheets, but maybe one of you guys could tell me. Do unfertilised Leopard Geckos still lay eggs? My Yemen Chameleon used to lay eggs every few months when she become an adult, but I've had my leo for about three years and have never seen an egg. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

some will, others don't. We have some young leos that we bred last year, never been near a male but have started laying. If they do just make sure you keep on top of the supplements and always have a pot of calcium in the viv and they should be fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Also if its a relatively new gecko to you it could still have been mated at end of last season and had sperm retention


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes some can still lay eggs. Ofcourse the eggs would be useless. But as the weather changes ect it can bring on there cycle and cause them to lay. It shouldnt be a problem provided you give them a laying box and keep there vits up.


Cheers
dave


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

If you dont know history of female and could possibly have been mated at end of last season just cook the eggs anyway you never know


----------



## Chris_Pull (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh I know she's not been mated. I brought her a baby and has never had any contact with other Leos. Cheers for the comments though


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Just phantom then


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes they can, they don't always but some will and some won't - as a friend of mine put it "she hasn't been mated she's just pregnant for the attention" lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Nic B-C said:


> Just phantom then


not really as the female can still lay eggs even if she's a virgin


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> not really as the female can still lay eggs even if she's a virgin


Yeah I suppose not best word to use, chickens lay infertile all the time, phantom being a pretend with just symptons


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Some will and some won't.


----------

